# 69222



## akalb (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a good dx for a debridement of the mastoid bowl other than cerumen impaction? It is not technically cerumen, but I didn't know if FB of the mastoid would work. Thank  you


----------



## cgallimore (Aug 10, 2009)

Why is the patient having a debridement of the mastoid cavity?  Has the patient had a mastoidectomy?  There are several dx that would be correct based on the presenting problem.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 14, 2009)

Again, why is the patient having the mastoid debridement. Normally the patient would have post granulation of the mastoid cavity 383.33, or mastoiditis 383.1.


----------



## akalb (Sep 4, 2009)

yes the patient has had a mastoidectomy. Thank you for your help!


----------

